# My Super Blackhawk .44 Magnum



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's my baby. 10.5" stainless barrel.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

acepilot said:


> Here's my baby. 10.5" stainless barrel.


very nice gun,,that is a beautiful piece. or maybe it just looks really nice next to that big ugly guy holding it, looks like he might be insane, keep your eye on that guy, keep him home next time you go shooting


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

pic said:


> very nice gun,,that is a beautiful piece. or maybe it just looks really nice next to that big ugly guy holding it, looks like he might be insane, keep your eye on that guy, keep him home next time you go shooting


Ya, can't argue with logic like that! :anim_lol:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought a blued Super Blackhawk New Model 7 1/2" barrel in 1973 and kept it for eleven years when I traded it for a Redhawk 7 1/2" which I then traded for the Redhawk 5 1/2" when it came out. I still have the 5 1/2" in my collection.

These are fine hunting handguns... perhaps the best of the lot.


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful gun.


----------

